# What are the ones that EVERY furry needs to see?



## SilverHowl (Sep 24, 2012)

You know, like if you're an anime fan, you have to know Dragonball Z, Naruto, Bleach, and Pokemon.  The two I know that are huge in this fandom are Two Kinds and Peaches and Cream.  Are there any more?  I've only recently become a furry so I'd like to know!  Thx :3


----------



## Ilayas (Sep 24, 2012)

SilverHowl said:


> You know, like if you're an anime fan, you have to know *Dragonball Z, Naruto, Bleach, and Pokemon*.  The two I know that are huge in this fandom are Two Kinds and Peaches and Cream.  Are there any more?  I've only recently become a furry so I'd like to know!  Thx :3



Of the animes listed I can only stand one of them.  I'll let you try and figure out which.  

Much like your list of anime there are many furry comic that are well known but it doesn't necessarily make them "good" by many people's approximation.  The following list is a bunch of furry comics that are well known some of them I love and some of them don't care for some of them I really really hate but I do acknowledge they are popular particularly in the furry community. 

http://www.lackadaisycats.com/
http://cheapthrills.xepher.net/
http://jaynaylor.com/originallife/
http://laslindas.katbox.net/
http://concessioncomic.com/
http://www.missmab.com/index.php
http://www.sabrina-online.com/index.html
http://www.housepetscomic.com/
http://www.codenamehunter.com/
http://ozyandmillie.org/

Regardless of quality all of these comics are worth checking out if for no other reason then to have an opinion of them.  I'm sure others have plenty to add to this list.


----------



## SilverHowl (Sep 24, 2012)

Thanks!  Btw I understand the whole anime thing.  None of those anime are my favorite but those are the ones that you at least need to know exist is what I'm saying.


----------



## VGmaster9 (Sep 24, 2012)

There's also The Roomies, that's worth checking out.


----------



## Teal (Sep 24, 2012)

SilverHowl said:


> You know, like if you're an anime fan, you have to know Dragonball Z, Naruto, Bleach, and Pokemon.


 What about Death Note?  


> The two I know that are huge in this fandom are Two Kinds and Peaches and Cream.  Are there any more?  I've only recently become a furry so I'd like to know!  Thx :3


 Never heard of them.


----------



## Rheumatism (Sep 24, 2012)

SilverHowl said:


> You know, like if you're an anime fan, you have to know Dragonball Z, Naruto, Bleach, and Pokemon.



You didn't include Azumanga Daioh.


----------



## cpam (Oct 3, 2012)

Are we talking about currently or all time?  Since you list Anime that is at least older than a decade, I assume the latter.  In which case, the furry comics that all furries should know about usually begins with *Albedo Anthropomorphics*.  Other books would be *Usagi Yojimbo*, *Xanadu*, *The Furkindred*, *Rhudiprrt*, *Furrlough*, *Wild Kingdom*, *Genus*, *Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles*, *Sonic*, and *Red Shetland*.

Strips, past and present, would likely include *Kevin & Kell* and *Doc Rat* for a start, since both feature fully realized furry worlds with furry-specific problems.

This is assuming, of course, that we're picking the most iconic representatives of the Furry genre, as opposed to just picking stuff we like.


----------

